# Will It Tow It O.K.?



## cgrmac (Mar 11, 2002)

Upgrading from a 1999 Coleman Bayside 2595 lb. to a 2002 Flagstaff 829BHS TT 4098 lb.(Dry Weights). My tow vehicle is 1997 Ford F150 4WD 4.6 litre. 3:55 axle. This truck has no tow package, only a class III hitch and a Tekonsha Voyager brake unit that I had installed to haul the Coleman. The manufacturer's tow rating is 6600 lb. I know I'll need a heavier ball mount and weight distribution bars. Will it tow O.K.? Will I need a transmission cooler? I have never towed a trailer this big. Any information out there would be helpfull.


----------



## Will Daniels (Mar 12, 2002)

Will It Tow It O.K.?

I'm sure the 4098 is axle weight.To that you must add the weight of the hitch,accesories(M/W,A/C,etc.),water,gas,equipment and passengers.This will probably come to over 6000# total I am guessing.A good rule of thumb is never to exceed 80% of the rated weight of your truck.It will pull it,but you wont be happy with it,and it wont be safe.If you decide to get it anyway,a transmission cooler is a good idea,as well as two sway bars and some good mirrors.Flagstaff gives you a lot for the money,but has had questioable reliability.Good Luck. Will.


----------



## cgrmac (Mar 12, 2002)

Will It Tow It O.K.?

According to the manufacturer's brochure the weights are:

         Unit Dry Weight  4098 lbs.
         Axle Weight      3643 lbs.
         Hitch Weight      455 lbs.

This is a 424 lb. reduction fom last year's total weight. Does this 4098 lbs. Dry Weight sound better?


----------



## Will Daniels (Mar 12, 2002)

Will It Tow It O.K.?

OK,my mistake.Sure sounds very light for a 31' trailer.Please remember it is total weight that counts. Will.


----------



## BarneyS (Mar 12, 2002)

Will It Tow It O.K.?

Cgrmac1,
I have a few concerns about your proposed rig.  First, I agree with Will, 4098lbs seems VERY light for a 31ft. trailer.  You need to get that trailer weighed, with full propane, etc.  I suspect that the weight you quote is the basic trailer, without microwave, battery, propane, awning, air conditioner,  etc. etc. etc.  Also,  reducing the tongue weight that much is not necessarily a good thing.  10-15% is usually the minimum for a pull behind trailer for stability. More is better.

Second, you should definately get a transmission cooler and transmission temp guage installed on your truck.  Heat kills transmissions and can build up very quickly, especially when climbing hills or backing up into a camping space.

Third,  Your engine - rear axle combination is marginal.  I have the same rear but a slightly bigger engine and it is barely adequate for my rig.  Next time I will get a higher rear and probably a diesel truck. 

Fourth, Keep your trucks GCVWR (Gross Combined Vehicle Weight Rating) in mind.  By the time you put all your fuel,gear, passengers, dog, tools etc. in the truck - and then all your food, clothes, water, bedding, dishes, etc. in the trailer, - the whole thing combined must be under your GCVWR.  I have a smaller trailer, my trucks GCVWR (a 3/4 ton)is 14,400 lbs and I just make it under by 1200 lbs according to the local CAT scale.  The weights add up very quickly.
I would weigh your truck, get the proposed trailer weighed, do the math and then decide if your truck is capable of towing that trailer. 

I hope I have not discouraged you but hate to see someone make a very expensive mistake. Good luck in whatever you decide to do.
Barney

1997 Sunnybrook 26CKS TT
1999 Dodge Ram 2500 quad cab, short bed, 5.9gas, auto. 3:54
1996 Harley Davidson FLHRI





Edited by - bsmith0337 on Mar 12 2002  9:54:20 PM


----------



## cgrmac (Mar 12, 2002)

Will It Tow It O.K.?

Thanks for the feedback. The Trailer in question by the way is a 29 footer  and 8 feet wide.


----------



## phillyg (Mar 13, 2002)

Will It Tow It O.K.?

Don't know the answers to all your questions, however, my rule of thumb re transmission coolers is to add one no matter how much you are towing.  It's a small cost for a lot of benefit.


----------



## GaryWT (Mar 13, 2002)

Will It Tow It O.K.?

Just looked at the web site and your model is listed at 31 1/2 feet and the gvwr is 6900#.  The dry rate is 4500#.  This may be old info but I would check it out.


----------

